# Imperial knig-nurgle



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Nurgle imperial knight wip. In the system with the dusk-raiders / death guard, the was a planet. This planet (grypgonne iv ) had a forge world, this forge world has a secret.

Ok enough fluff....

Building an imperial knight has taken my attention. 

So for I've cleaned up the torso added some seperators for putting in an engine and pilot, currently I've been adding pipes and tubes.









I've notice some nice spots on the bottom of the side walls where plasticard, with a bit of filing fits just nicely.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Im going to keep y eye on this. Looks interesting. Very Blackadderesque


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

While bits are drying working on trim... stupid glue.

You can see the glue in some of the detail.










I'm letting this side cure, I have the pieces cut for the other side and will let them cure. My glue was not friendly so I put the pieces on except the one corner, without glue.










Super glue in moderation can harden 2 part epoxy putty (green stuff) the downside is too much, and it will flow into all your detail gumming it up and causing issues.

Note to self put glue on putty first works better. Lol
Edit:

Slowly trimming the trim.. trying to get it all the same width is not as easy with 6 hour old putty. Still it is flexible and fairly resistant to finger prints.

Now to sort out the head and find the best way to add more cables / tentacles


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Worked on the exhaust and the front plate today. Need to find a chair for the pilot, I've settled on a forge world renegade torso for the pilot, just need legs and arms.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Quick update. CHAINS!

















Yes they are loose! On the bottom. Several are glued to the inside of the neck above the cabling the other 3 are glued to the inside of the plate. This gives a more full look and being loose on the bottom allows me to be able to remove the head mount and plate. This way when I paint it I can get all the deep spots,and those cables under the chain.


----------



## Archon Grimherald (Apr 10, 2014)

wait so chaos can use the imperial knights? is it a houserule thing or is it in the rules cus then i got alot of begging and groveling and begging ahead of me


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Archon Grimherald said:


> wait so chaos can use the imperial knights? is it a houserule thing or is it in the rules cus then i got alot of begging and groveling and begging ahead of me


Renegade imperial from siege of vracks is the only "legal" way. Although unbound also allows this, I feel with the right back story you can allow any kind of allies.(edit this was 6th ed rules, it is no longer applicable. With 7th they are desperate allies.)


The "fluff" I'm using seeds from a tyranids attack on a forge world where the knights and planet were overrun and left barren. It just so happens that the forge world in question is located in the same sector as the traitor legion Death Guard, formerly The Dusk Raiders.

My continuation of the story has the defenders seal the vault of the forge world protecting those and the technology inside safe, from even the burrowing trigons and mawlocs. As an avid tyranid player (until I sold my army... still makes me sad) I like the idea that a small contingency of knights and their mechanicum protectors sought to save what they could.

Now tyranids leave a hole in the warp, with this void and the fallen forge world left in disarray new pilots had to rise to the challenge of joining with the throne mechanus of the knights. Little did they know their local psychic was going crazy, and has put a virus into several of the thrones. As more of the tech priests slowly sunk from sorrow and dispair, there were sects formed and infighting began.

It was a battle for the soul of the forge world. In the end two sides rose out of the ashes, a sect known as The Champions of Mars, ferverently twisted yet loyal to the emperor of mankind, and a group of extremists loyal to something else.

To be continued....


----------



## Archon Grimherald (Apr 10, 2014)

so begging time begins now, ive had an image of a 1k sons themed knight in my head for a while and been wondering if i could field it. mostly because i love titans, its why im glad my wife wants to start eldar and wants wraithknights


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Archon Grimherald said:


> so begging time begins now, ive had an image of a 1k sons themed knight in my head for a while and been wondering if i could field it. mostly because i love titans, its why im glad my wife wants to start eldar and wants wraithknights


Oh, they are come the apocalypse allies (re-read rules for allies in 7th) so yeah you can take them, just dont get within 6" of them or they kinda get distracted......


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

very cool idea


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Added a stack on the rear. I've been toying with the idea of adding more stacks to the air intake, I can fit four nicely I just dont have a sized drill bit for it atm.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

::TRANSMISSION: DECODING.......
Imperial brethren, we have secured the forge it ........ be our final tomb. The Hive fleet ....... taken ......... the planet .. lost. Emperor help us, there is something ........ with us ........ request ............. EXTERMINATUS. There is no hope only.........


::MESSAGE LOST::


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

"Alternative " bits...


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Very cool stuff, I love the amount of little details you're adding to your knight!


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Engine in progress....

Bits bits bitsss. Precious bits.




















Needs pipes and wiring, then a sleigh for ease of loading and removal from the engine bay.

Edit:

Building a sliding mount for the engine, it will be able to slide in one way and sit where it needs to. 

I had to remove the firewall (between engine and cockpit) to allow the engine to sink to the level required.

I should get the greenstuff tentacle maker.


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

Ooh, I definitely like what I have seen so far. Will keep an eye on this.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Having a conundrum, would I cut a hole in the top for the turbine, cut out the back piece and mount the engine flat so the turbine comes out the back, or leave well enough alone....


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Tricky choice. I supposed you could test mount it both ways and see which way you prefer. If you're careful cutting the piece out you can always reuse it if you don't like it and have it act as an access panel to that particular piece of equipment. You've obviously got some skill with Plasticard so that shouldn't be a problem for you.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

mrknify said:


> Having a conundrum, would I cut a hole in the top for the turbine, cut out the back piece and mount the engine flat so the turbine comes out the back, or leave well enough alone....


Personally, I would go with having the turbine stick out the back. 
Otherwise, I love what I'm seeing here. Just built my own Knight, need to paint it


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

looks great so far, cant wait to see the final piece


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Waiting for parts.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

There was a mixup on my tentacle maker, it was missing a plate. Hopefully I will get it soon.

I am going to be pushing some more pics in the next week. Hopefully with legs, reposing is... fun.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Looks very cool so far mate. i'll be watching with interest. Great to finally see a chaos knight.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Iraqiel said:


> Looks very cool so far mate. i'll be watching with interest. Great to finally see a chaos knight.


Finally? My facebook feed and groups are crammed with them. One friend built a Lord of Skulls top half plus Defiler legs, another has an awesome goreslicked Blood Knight...

You poor deprived child.

Ahem. Excellent work so far, mrknify. Some serious high-level modeling skill you're showing off here. I can't wait to see how it looks as you continue/it gets more nurgly.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Mossy Toes said:


> Finally? My facebook feed and groups are crammed with them. One friend built a Lord of Skulls top half plus Defiler legs, another has an awesome goreslicked Blood Knight...
> 
> You poor deprived child.
> 
> Ahem. Excellent work so far, mrknify. Some serious high-level modeling skill you're showing off here. I can't wait to see how it looks as you continue/it gets more nurgly.


Sometimes I get the feeling that u have multiple personalities mossy.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Update: Pipes... or tentacles.










Going with the hole in the top option. Never been a fan of people handling my creations, now the can look without touching.









Now I will have to tighten the fit of the engine, more pipes for the inside on the engine. Create a lip for the vents outside.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Ravion said:


> Sometimes I get the feeling that u have multiple personalities mossy.


Multiple personalities? Nonsense! I simply pirouette from one standpoint to another with the graceful efficiency of a one-legged frog, or some other exemplar of elegance.

*they can't know they can't know the VOICES*

Commendable devotion to detail on the latest update, mrknify.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Mossy Toes said:


> Multiple personalities? Nonsense! I simply pirouette from one standpoint to another with the graceful efficiency of a one-legged frog, or some other exemplar of elegance.
> 
> *they can't know they can't know the VOICES*
> 
> Commendable devotion to detail on the latest update, mrknify.


LOL!:laugh:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Must have missed this, it's looking awesome so far!

I really like the engine block and the piping - will be keeping an eye out for updates :victory:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Love that fan in the back, really nice work and the nurglings are an awesome touch. Have you decided on a color scheme for it yet?


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Death guard colours with the off white ceramic look.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Just outa curiosity what type of piping did u use and what size?


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Its rolled greystuff (games workshops remake of the greenstuff) from 10+ years ago. I rolled the round ones with plasticard, the corrugated ones I got the tentacle kit from ebay it uses greenstuff.

Here is a link to both makers.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=281290100349&alt=web

 http://greenstuffindustries.blogspot.ca/?m=1


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

How to rust ceramic.... more of an organic acid look maybe... 

Its coming along, I've collected a lot of wreck images, gone through many terrain blogs. I put a request for modeled wrecks up in the terrain and basing section.

As I progress I keep thinking towards the legs, many possibilities. The legs will be very corroded, muddy and grime covered. When the Knight of Knurgle awoken it was deep in a rainforest near the bottom of a gully.

I want to base it in or partially in a body of water, this unfortunately will lower its height. I am not sure if this will make it easier to overlook (might be a good thing).

When I close my eyes I see it stepping out of a swampy mire, clawing its way back to a war long forgotten. As the dirt that once entombed it now falls to the forest floor the behemoth makes its first steps out of the mire, back towards an enemy that has since rotted and returned to the earth.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

mrknify said:


> Its rolled greystuff (games workshops remake of the greenstuff) from 10+ years ago. I rolled the round ones with plasticard, the corrugated ones I got the tentacle kit from ebay it uses greenstuff.
> 
> Here is a link to both makers.
> 
> ...


Thnx for the info but I was wonderin about the exhaust pipes. are they pvc?


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Ravion said:


> Thnx for the info but I was wonderin about the exhaust pipes. are they pvc?


Evergreen plasticard. Very handy stuff, if its a tight fit a little filing or a little heat goes a long way.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Now to set the position of the legs will be a lot easier with it being partially submerged. Using the waist I can change the hull angle, then just the front leg I will raise, and cut at the knee to bend the lower part back into the muck. The feet will not be showing and I may Have to cut the one foot if the leg is high enough to bring it out of the water.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Templating paint scheme.

I know I'm not done building. I know exactly what I want it to look after its painted, so here's a "swatch" piece.










Finding the right level of blending from acrylic to oil. I will need to get a few more oil colours to be able to get the different textures.

I should have the leg modifications done by mid - next week. I keep wanting to rush, that would be a big mistake, I have all the time I need to do it, only lacking on a few items.

Cheers.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Legs have been slightly modified with the right side cut at the knee and repositioned. Accidently broke the leg armour plate mounting point when cutting the knee. 










I have marked the water line for the swamp, and shall adjust the model accordingly to have the right side higher then the left (its actually the left leg, but as per the picture view its the right side)

The fun part is the armour plates for the lower part of the legs will be partially floating after I cut the legs off.

I will definatly have some interesting bases in the future.... what a foot stickingout of the sand... lol.

I can just picture someone cutting one in half for book ends.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Here's this artists rendition.


----------



## Archon Grimherald (Apr 10, 2014)

looking great, cant wait to see it fully assembled and painted up


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

My test piece for hairspray rust paint chipping.

Painted red-brown let dry, hairspray (non aerosol ) let dry, coat of bone white then green while still tacky, to give a mixed green white look. Let dry the took tooth-brush wet the brush and rubbed the paint, after I had to take a cloth to wipe the wet paint from the brush off and it looks pretty good


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

I need some help, could anyone post a picture of a forgfiend carapace next to a ruler.

I'm looking at a possible conversion piece to magnetize as an option.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

My brother has one back in perth, they are roughly as long as a dreadnaught's chassis is tall, from memory.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Too small for what I want to do without modification... still it would be nice to have a forgefiend for bits.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

mrknify said:


> Too small for what I want to do without modification... still it would be nice to have a forgefiend for bits.


What are you trying to do MrKnify?


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Looking for an alternate top for the knight, wanted to have a magnetic swap.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Magnets are here !


----------

